# Wie bekommt man ältere Spiele in Windows 7 zum laufen? (Oder erst einmal installiert?)



## Böhser Cabal (16. November 2009)

*Wie bekommt man ältere Spiele in Windows 7 zum laufen? (Oder erst einmal installiert?)*

Kurz und Knapp:

Ich wollte mir "Der weisse Hai: Das Spiel" installieren, welches damals unter Win-XP tadellos seinen Dienst getan hat.

Doch jetzt unter Win7 bekomme ich das Spiel nicht einmal installiert.

Es bricht am Installationsstart einfach ab.

Gibt es irgendwelche Tricks oder Tipps, wie man ältere Spiele auf Win7 zum laufen bekommt?


MFG


PS: Die Installations-Exe als Admin ausführen bringt gar nichts.


----------



## Juarez91 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Wie bekommt man ältere Spiele in Windows 7 zum laufen? (Oder erst einmal installiert?)*

Kenn das Spiel zwar nicht, wenns aber ein DOS spiel sein sollte, probiers mal mit DOS BOX.

mfg Juarez91


----------



## Böhser Cabal (16. November 2009)

*AW: Wie bekommt man ältere Spiele in Windows 7 zum laufen? (Oder erst einmal installiert?)*

Ist kein DOS-Spiel.

Es kam glaube ich 2006 auf den Markt und verlangte Win98-SE/2000/XP.


Den Emulationsmodus von Win7 habe ich übrigens von Win98 bis Vista fast komplett ausprobiert, lässt sich trotzdem nicht installieren.


----------



## lord-elveon (16. November 2009)

*AW: Wie bekommt man ältere Spiele in Windows 7 zum laufen? (Oder erst einmal installiert?)*

Du kannst folgende Schritte ausprobieren:

Im Internet nach Patches/Tricks suchen, mit denen man es zum Laufen bekommt
Schau mal ob du ganz normal ohne Kompatibilitätsmodus das Spiel installiert / zum Laufen bekommst (ich denke das hast du bereits gemacht)
Rechtsklick auf die setup.exe auf der CD, im Kompatibilitätsmodus installieren (evtl. auch mit reduzierter Auflösung /Farben etc) und dieselben Settings dann auch der [Spiel].exe zuweisen

Viel Erfolg!

lord-elveon


----------



## Wannseesprinter (19. November 2009)

*AW: Wie bekommt man ältere Spiele in Windows 7 zum laufen? (Oder erst einmal installiert?)*

Guten Morgen,

Mit einem Rechtsklick auf die Setup.exe unter den Eigenschaften kannst du den Kompatibilitätsmodus auswählen. Das Problem hatte ich bei der Treiber-CD von meiner Xfi Xtreme Music. Ich wählte "Windows XP Service Pack 3" aus und konnte somit wenigstens ein benötigtes Programm von der CD installieren.

Sollte das Spiel etwas älter sein, so probiere die Installation zur Not mit DosBox, wie schon von meinen Vorschreiber empfohlen.

Gruß,
Wannseesprinter


----------



## levin_1998 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie bekommt man ältere Spiele in Windows 7 zum laufen? (Oder erst einmal installiert?)*

Ich habe "Dragon Throne The Battle of the Red Cliffs" vor mir liegen, ein wirklich tolles spiel!.. Wenn ich es nur spielen könnte wärs noch toller... Ich hab auch windows 7 und das spiel lief auf Winwods XP.. bei mir lässt es sich instalieren, aber wenn ich auf "Spiel starten" klicke, passiert nichts.. :/ Kan mir wer weiter helfen?


----------



## kühlprofi (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie bekommt man ältere Spiele in Windows 7 zum laufen? (Oder erst einmal installiert?)*

immer als Administrator ausführen und installieren.
Falls 64 Bit Windows 7 verwendet wird, immer gut schauen wo die DLL's reingeschmissen werden (SysWoW oder system32)
16-Bit spiele laufen unter win 7 und Vista nicht mehr.


----------



## Baldur183 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie bekommt man ältere Spiele in Windows 7 zum laufen? (Oder erst einmal installiert?)*

Hallo Levin, ich habe seit 3 Tagen das selbe Problem gehabt. Hab mich heute auf die Suche nach einer Lösung gemacht und habe sogar eine gefunden, nach langem Suchen bin ich auf GamescopyWorld auf eine french fixed.exe gestoßen. Diese hab ich entpackt und mit der vorhandenen exe ausgetauscht und nun geht mein Spiel wieder auf windows 7 32bit. Hoffe das hilft dir weiter und auch allen anderen die mit Dragon Throne - Battle of Red Cliffs probleme haben.

Anscheinend ist bei der exe irgendwas schrott 

Gruß Baldy


----------

